# The World's Best Exterior Paint Primer



## redlac22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Has anyone heard of a product called Anchorzon Adhesive Bonding Primer ? Sounds likes Anchors-on. I used this stuff a few times and it's incredible..... It really extends the life of an exterior paint job... I've never seen anything act like this stuff and I've been painting for over 20 years... Looking for a little help to find supplier. Thanks


----------



## cabinetsetc (Apr 16, 2006)

I've never heard of it. Must be a new product. But painting has always been a sore spot for me, so if you find anything out, be sure to share it with the rest of us.


----------



## asbestos (Apr 28, 2006)

I have used zinzer's "bond coat" and 1-2-3  and think they work well


----------

